# veneer plaster videos



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

here's some you tube video links for guys who are not familiar with the system,I have not watched them all yet.but check out how big your arms will become doing veneer plaster 



 ,plus no safety gear,bad boyz,safety 1st ,
here's the link if you type in veneer plaster in you tube http://www.youtube.com/results?search_query=veneer+plaster&aq=f
tell us what secrets were missing plaster dude's,I seen no talk of the double up in 1st video:whistling2:


----------



## DSJOHN (Apr 5, 2010)

2 buck very good,, that helps most. The video in your 2nd link with Dean Johnson is the most informative,I only watched 3, his video,if you listen to him gives the greatest advice--- my crew is only 3, alot of venner crews are what you see in the videos-5 or 6. Listen to Dean he mentions doubling back, honestly some of the videos I watched were good others are like watching the drywall videos that make you throw up your lunch!!


----------



## SlimPickins (Aug 10, 2010)

Okay, now I know that this is probably something I won't be doing much of....I'm a one man band!

Good videos though.


----------



## carpentaper (Feb 28, 2009)

LOL. mullets, muscle shirts, headbands and short shorts? man these jerks are totally biting my style. ****s!


----------



## betterdrywall (May 4, 2010)

John: why on the double back does the guy not use a wider 4 ft float lightly over the surface to smooth things out? I can see keeping a smaller trowel such as the one used handy for tight areas. Also,, are those plastic trowels they are using? These question are for the first video link. And also,, how do you personally determine, when to double back , regardless of the conditions concerning temp and air? Is there a certtain amount of tack/set you look for? and what happens if your timing is off? 
Sorry for all the questions John., Thanks and Take Care Steve.


----------



## DSJOHN (Apr 5, 2010)

Steve,all great questions. Everyone should try to watch 4 or 5 of the videos,they each give a little different view of the process. The basic veneer[Diamond or unical] takes up or sets within an hour--until you know how much you can apply in that time frame its best to work with some pros-watch them in real life or attempt a very small area yourself. The video with the 5 man crew isnt really giving you an exact science of the process- the oral explanation from the narrator helps a bit but I think for professional looks only. Most of us on this sight are either a 1 or 2 man operation which makes it tougher to achieve the same results in a timely manner. I,ll try to explain the doubling--- lets say 2 guys working on a 12x15 room- 1 bag does aprx 140-150sft-- so we would mix 2 bags and do the 8x15 walls with this mix[remember there are only 2 guys--mixing cleaning applying finishing] we would apply quick coat to 1st wall ,immediatly double back over-then same to second wall. The initial coat has to firm up before doubling-[about 15 min] if too late you need to start throwing water at it[PITA] so timing is everything[experience!!] .The small trowel-- usually most guys use a 11 0r 12 " easiest and cleanest and quicker than a larger one- the imperfections left after doubling[which should be minimal] are taken out on finish troweling and blister brush[felt brush] with water,you need to do this around the 45 minute mark[ave] when the plaster has stiffened and you see small brown areas start to appear. Some of the videos show guys with a blister brush[the main tool in veneer plaster] this is what achieves a glass finish--its hard to look at your initial coat full of trowel lines as a drywaller and want to make them disappear but after double back and blister brush and hard troweling you,ll realize there is no need to f#%k with the initial coat. If your timing is off--bad mix,weather, air movement ,sunlite,anything to throw off the timing you bust your a$$ to finish trowel and do your best to save wall. Not often happens but when it does you fix the wall with lite mud[plus3] after its cured. When veneer plaster has cured you cannot apply over it again with plaster,only jc will work on touch ups.The tack or set you mentioned we call the fingerprint test--touch the wall,if you can make a mark its not ready,if its firm and no mark start your final trowel and blister brush. Steve--timing as in drywall,we all know how much we can tape in a day, after a few years of practice you,ll know all the ins and outs- I will say tho you wont make money at it until you achieve the knowledge , I personally make about twice as much on a plaster job than drywall but there few and far between lately. Keep the questions coming!!!!!


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

dsjohn,you got to change your name to dsjohn/plastermaster.
how do you do your angles,the guy I did veneer plaster with used a floating type trowel to prefill/level the angles.hard to describe but the trowel was the thickness of a pack of cigarettes .then on the double up,he used a small hand held tool,the size of a flip top pack of smokes.thats one thing I like about the plaster,is the sharpness of the angles,but I always had to touch up this guys angles with mud.
plus a good selling point to this product is no sanding ,which means no dust.more dust when you drywall,,,,avoid router if you can:yes:
and dsjohn,it really pains me to take advice from a bruins fan:jester:
go leafs go


----------



## betterdrywall (May 4, 2010)

John: after you double back,, and clean the angles you can apply the texture finish,, The texture finish I apply with DW is the same as they are using in the video,, where extra material is applied,, not the swirl float style. except for material used,, that is the only difference... I have a 2 man crew ,that can apply texture to a large home in 2 days,, Very fast with a hawk and trowel,, and very consistent.


----------



## rebel20 (Jun 4, 2009)

2buckcanuck said:


> dsjohn,you got to change your name to dsjohn/plastermaster.
> how do you do your angles,the guy I did veneer plaster with used a floating type trowel to prefill/level the angles.hard to describe but the trowel was the thickness of a pack of cigarettes .then on the double up,he used a small hand held tool,the size of a flip top pack of smokes.thats one thing I like about the plaster,is the sharpness of the angles,but I always had to touch up this guys angles with mud.
> plus a good selling point to this product is no sanding ,which means no dust.more dust when you drywall,,,,avoid router if you can:yes:
> and dsjohn,it really pains me to take advice from a bruins fan:jester:
> go leafs go


you talking about the trees again what are leafs something at the bottom of the barrel

rebel


----------



## DSJOHN (Apr 5, 2010)

The secret in the angle is after running your small inside angle tool .when the plaster is turning brown-take a cup of water and 1 1/2 " angle paint brush to your angles and it will turn your angles into crisp super awesome looking angles, thats todays tip gentlemen!!


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

rebel20 said:


> you talking about the trees again what are leafs something at the bottom of the barrel
> 
> rebel


The Toronto maple Leafs,hockey,hockey,hockey,Canada has the worlds BEST hockey players.(what else is there to do in the winter)but when it comes to talent on the leafs,they do scrape the bottom of the barrel to fill their roaster .one of those barrels with stinky left over mud in the bottom !!!
or dsjohns team,the Boston bruins,steals our talent:furious:


----------



## DSJOHN (Apr 5, 2010)

2buckcanuck said:


> The Toronto maple Leafs,hockey,hockey,hockey,Canada has the worlds BEST hockey players.(what else is there to do in the winter)but when it comes to talent on the leafs,they do scrape the bottom of the barrel to fill their roaster .one of those barrels with stinky left over mud in the bottom !!!
> or dsjohns team,the Boston bruins,steals our talent:furious:


Sorry about that Kessel thing--not!!!!!


----------

